# Woom 6 - Umbau leichterer Antrieb



## snowmen (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rad für unsere Große (8J, 1,40m, Schrittlänge 69cm) und bin beim Woom 6 hängen geblieben. Allerdings ist mir die Übersetzung des Rades zu schwer, d.h. die Entfaltung im leichtesten Gang zu hoch. Welche Möglichkeiten bestehen denn, den Antrieb zu verändern? Ich denke, dass die Kurbel bleiben sollte, da dies ja eine spezielle Kinderkurbel ist, aber welche Möglichkeiten bestehen denn bzgl. Schaltwerk, Schalthebel und Kette? Was kann man auf der Kurbel fahren, geht 9-, 10-, 11 oder 12-fach? Und kann man das Kettenblatt an der Kurbel tauschen?

Und ja, evtl. wäre auch das 6 Off etwas. Aber auch hier wäre ein leichterer Gang notwendig.

Grüße Ben


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Mai 2020)

Meiner hat das Off5 und da habe ich gleich eine andere Kassette verbaut. Sunrace baut auch welche mit 11-40.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (24. Mai 2020)

wenn du die übersetztung verändern willst, musst du Kettenblatt und Kassette anpassen. Schaltwerk, shifter und Kette haben keinerlei Einfluss auf die Entfaltung.


----------



## snowmen (24. Mai 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> wenn du die übersetztung verändern willst, musst du Kettenblatt und Kassette anpassen. Schaltwerk, shifter und Kette haben keinerlei Einfluss auf die Entfaltung.


Ich weiß, das Schaltwerk kann aber nur mit max. 34 Zähnen hinten betrieben werden. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass ich ein neues Schaltwerk brauche.

Und ich gehe davon aus, dass ich eine größere Kassette nur mit einer Kassette aus in einer größeren Gruppe (>9-fach) bekommen kann. Also auch Shifter und Kette tauschen.

Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen oder andere Informationen?


----------



## Raininho13 (24. Mai 2020)

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, gibts von sunrace Kassetten mit 40 Zähnen. Sogar achtfach


----------



## snowmen (24. Mai 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben wurde, gibts von sunrace Kassetten mit 40 Zähnen. Sogar achtfach


Packt das das X-4-Schaltwerk?


----------



## Raininho13 (24. Mai 2020)

Würd ich erstmal probieren. Sonst gäbs eine Verlängerung zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk. Oder ein neues Schaltwerk.


----------



## snowmen (24. Mai 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Würd ich erstmal probieren. Sonst gäbs eine Verlängerung zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk. Oder ein neues Schaltwerk.


Welches Schaltwerk könnte ich da z.B. dann nehmen?


----------



## Raininho13 (24. Mai 2020)

Alle Schaltwerke von sram mit einem x und entsprechend langem Käfig


----------



## snowmen (25. Mai 2020)

Kann ich da wegen der Kettenbreite nicht nur Schaltwerke für 8-fach verwenden?

Nachtrag: Sram gibt aber auch bei dem X5 und X7-Schaltwerken max. 36 Zähne an - und andere Schaltwerke finde ich nicht.


----------



## joglo (25. Mai 2020)

snowmen schrieb:


> Kann ich da wegen der Kettenbreite nicht nur Schaltwerke für 8-fach verwenden?
> 
> Nachtrag: Sram gibt aber auch bei dem X5 und X7-Schaltwerken max. 36 Zähne an - und andere Schaltwerke finde ich nicht.


Du brauchst ein modernes SRAM Schaltwerk mit Dämpfung, ab Typ 2.1, das schaft dann auch Kassetten 40 bzw. 42 Zähnen, je nach Schaltauge die B-Schraube etwas mehr anziehen.








						SRAM GX Type 2.1 Schaltwerk 10-fach schwarz günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

SRAM GX Type 2.1 Schaltwerk 10-fach schwarz ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de
				




Von einer Verlängerung (roadlink oder ähnlich) würde ich abraten, damit kannst Du zwar das große Ritzel bedienen, aber bei den kleinen ist das Schaltwerk sehr weit weg und ziemlich unpräzise.

Ne Kurbel mit weniger als 29Zähnen wie beim Woom 6 verbaut, wird eh kaum gehen.

Wenn Du den 8-fach Schalthebel behalten willst würde ich so eine 8-fach 11-40 Kassette von Sunrace probieren
https://www.amazon.de/CYSKY-Schwung...KGHTP/ref=pd_lpo_200_t_0/261-1051430-2696403?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raininho13 (25. Mai 2020)

Sollten die alten 9-fach mit langem Käfig nicht auch mit 40 Zähnen funktionieren?


----------



## joglo (26. Mai 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Sollten die alten 9-fach mit langem Käfig nicht auch mit 40 Zähnen funktionieren?


Es kommt halt sehr aufs Bike und Schaltauge an. Gibt Bilder im Internet wo x5, x9, x0 9fach mit voll reingedrehter B-Schraube und 11-42 gefahren werden.

Ich habe aber selber ein X9 und ein X0 probiert (die klassisch schönen mit gefrästen Alu Parallelogram) an zwei unterschiedlichen Bikes, mit 11-40 Kassette, no way. Der Käfig und obere Rolle stehen ein ganzes Stück am 40er Ritzel an.
Dabei spielts noch net mal ne Rolle welche Käfiglänge.
Mid cage sollte übrigens bei einfach vorne gerade so reichen.

Ein x9 Type 2.1 (glänzend schwarzes Parallelogram) wiederum hat bei beiden Rädern gereicht, allerdings auch mit B-Schraube etwas weiter angezogen.


----------



## snowmen (26. Mai 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Ein x9 Type 2.1 (glänzend schwarzes Parallelogram) wiederum hat bei beiden Rädern gereicht, allerdings auch mit B-Schraube etwas weiter angezogen.



Bei all den genannten Schaltwerken gibt jedoch SRAM 36 Zähne an. Im Prinzip gleich wie bei dem verbauten X4.


----------

